# Achat Iphone aux USA



## Lionscov (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Vue la différence de prix, j'ai la possibilité d'acheter le nouvel Iphone 14 Pro aux USA lors d'un séjour prévu fin octobre.
Pourrais-je utiliser les 2 E-Sim avec Orange (Pro et Perso) ?
Merci.
Bonne journée.


----------



## MrTom (18 Septembre 2022)

Hello,

C’est toujours difficile de recommander l’achat d’un iPhone dans un autre pays où celui-ci sera utilisé :

la facture et la garantie de l’iPhone ne sont valables que dans le pays d’achat. Tu as un pépin en France avec ton iPhone, tu peux refaire un A/R retour à New York.
les bandes de fréquences des opérateurs ne sont pas forcément toutes les mêmes, si tu l’achètes chez Apple ou chez un opérateur compatible Orange.


----------



## ericse (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté des iPhones et des iPads à l'étranger à plusieurs reprise, et j'ai eu la chance de n'avoir aucun problème avec.
Mais je pense que la question ici est liée au fait que les iPhones US n'ont plus de SIM du tout, et qu'il faille se contenter d'eSIM.
Est-ce que 2 eSIM Orange cohabiterons, en service, dans le même iPhone ? Difficile à dire sans avoir testé...


----------



## Lionscov (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Merci pour vos réponses. Je vais faire un saut chez Orange pour avoir confirmation.
Sinon, j'attendrai une opération spéciale dans une grande enseigne pour profiter d'une opération promotionnelle.
L'an dernier, pour l'anniversaire d'une grande enseigne, j'ai eu un bon d'achat de 200 € suite à l'achat d'une Apple Watch 6.
Une seule chose est sûre, je ne paierai pas le prix plein pot affiché sur l'Apple Store.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Gwen (20 Septembre 2022)

Aucune personne chez Orange ne saura te répondre. Pas la peine de te déplacer.


----------

